
China’s Digital Silk Road Is Looking More Like an Iron Curtain - pseudolus
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/features/2019-01-10/china-s-digital-silk-road-is-looking-more-like-an-iron-curtain
======
gnat
One particularly eye-watering quote:

Huawei also built Zambia’s national data center, which handles all government
data and storage. Zeko Mbumwae, the center’s general manager, says officials
have no concerns that the gear could be used for Chinese intelligence or data-
gathering purposes. “Once someone’s built you a home, you change the locks,”
he says. “That’s what we did.“

